# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سيارة لا تذهب لمحطة البنزين أبداً..!!

## الوسادة

//

\\

//






شيفروليه فولت: سيارة لا تذهب لمحطة البنزين أبداً.. لأنها تشحن مثل الهاتف الجوّال!!

أعلنت شركة جنرال موتورز الأمريكية أول أمس عن فتح باب حجز سيارتها الجديدة شيفي فولت

بسعر 41,000 دولار، ليثير هذا الخبر ضجة كبيرة عبر الإنترنت. فلماذا كل هذه الضجة؟ 









صحيح أن السيارة على أناقتها ليست فريدة لدرجة ملفتة، 

لكن تميّزها يكمن في أنها وببساطة لا تحتاج الذهاب إلى أي محطة بنزين أبداً 

لأنها تشحن من كهرباء المنزل تماماً مثل هاتفك الجوّال!!: 










تأتي السيارة بمقبس كهرباء (شاحن!) لتستطيع إيصالها على كهرباء المنزل، 

وتستطيع عند شحن البطارية كاملةً أن تسير مسافة 64 كيلومتر قبل الحاجه لإعادة الشحن مرة أخرى. 

لكن ماذا لو نفذ شحن البطارية وأنت في منتصف الطريق؟ (نسيت أن تشحنها في الصباح مثلاً!!) 

بسيطة.. يمكن للسيارة أن تعمل بالغاز كذلك وتستطيع السير مسافة 482 كيلومتر عندما يكون خزّان الغاز ممتلئاً. 









لكن لو كنت في الولايات المتحدة لا تقلق من فكرة نفاذ شحن هاتفـــ (…أقصد سيارتك) 

لأن وزارة الكهرباء الأمريكية لديها خطة لنشر 15,000 محطة شحن بالكهرباء عبر الولايات المتحدة. 









تُشجع الولايات المتحدة وأغلب دول العالم المتقدمة المشاريع الصديقة للبيئة 

التي تستخدم مصادر طاقة بديلة عن البنزين، لذا يحصل مشتري هذه السيارة على تخفيض ضرائب يصل لـ7,500 دولار أمريكي، 

بمعنى أن ثمن السيارة الفعلي هو 33,500 دولار (ثمن رائع لتكنولوجيا حديثة بهذا الشكل). 














قد تظنون أن مسافة 64 كيلومتر للشحن الواحد مسافة قصيرة (خاصةً لمحبي التنقل والسفر) 

لكن تم اختيار هذا الرقم تحديداً بعد دراسة أظهرت ًأن 75% من الأمريكيين يقطعون يومياً حوالي 65 كم ذهاباً وإياباً لأماكن عملهم. 













تسير السيارة بسرعة 100 ميل في الساعة، وتصل لسرعة 60 ميل في الساعة من الثبات في زمن قدره 8.5 ثانية، 

والبطارية صالح للعمل لمدة 150 ألف ميل. 
























ختاماً أن علينا أن لا نفرط التفاؤل بهذه التكنولوجيا الجديدة لأنها المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها توفير 

سيارة كهربية بإنتاج ضخم وبهذه المواصفات التي تناسب احتياجاتنا اليومية، لذا نتوقع مشاكل أو 

أخطاء أو عيوب (لن تكون مفاجئة) لكنها بالتأكيد خطوة كبيرة جداً لمزيد من الاعتماد على الطاقة 

النظيفة في حياتنا اليومية ومزيد من الابتعاد عن الاعتماد على النفط ومصادر الطاقة المستنفذة.



//

\\

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ياعمي ناس تفهم 
انا بدي وحده بس لما يصير معي 41.000 دولار 
 :Drive:

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*حلو 
شكرا كتير* :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## سنفورة

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا للمرور الرائع يا حلويييييييييييييييين* 
 :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (25):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلوة ه الفكرة بس مو بالاردن
مشكورة  :Bl (5):

----------


## وردة الأمل

وااااااااااااو فعلا تقدم

----------


## anoucha

امي عني بوفر بالنزين بس بصرف بالكهربا :Goudgrijp.br004 01:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]انوشة العالم اليوم يتجه نحو الطاقة النظيفة فلا يهُم ان كان المصروف في الكهرباء مكلف اكثر من مصروف البنزين مع انه لا يفوقه حسب اعتقادي وانما يساويه ، اي نفس المصروف سواء كان كهرباء او بنزين ، فضلا ان السيارات صديقة البيئة تفوق السيارات العادية في الخدمة والرفاهية والسرعة والإضافات ..

شكرا هديل موضوع مميز ، وتثبيت  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي شكرا عالمرور حبايب البي 

و شكرا هدوئة عالتثبيت 


انا بحرص على انتقاء المواضيع الحلوة لمنتدانا الحلو ووووووووووووووووو*
 :Si (5):  :Si (5):  :Si (5):  :Si (5):

----------


## توتي فروتي

يا حبيبي لا لحقنا كهربا عليها ههههههههههه
مشكووره عالموضوع حلو كتير  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## الوسادة

*منورينا تسلمولي عالمرور*

----------


## تامر العكاليك ( ابو مهند)

> ياعمي ناس تفهم 
> انا بدي وحده بس لما يصير معي 41.000 دولار


 :SnipeR (97): 
وانا معك يا شديفي :SnipeR (97):

----------

